# So what have I missed?



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't been posting for a while. What have I missed? Discoveries? New products? Flavors of the month? Forum drama?


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. 


Welcome back Jacob!


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 6, 2014)

Dude, I'd heard that you died in a freak drumming accident!

[video=youtube;TW6W9iOjTKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW6W9iOjTKM[/video]


Welcome back,
Mikey


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## daveb (Oct 6, 2014)

You've missed the ones about; Whats's the difference between Kasumi and Kataeji finishes? What's the Mystery Steel, in ____ knives? Someone had a Carter for sale for almost 3 seconds and What about CKTG?

More notably Steely came out of hibernation (albeit briefly so far) and Mr Drinky has offended the entire Muslim world.​ 
Hope to see you around more often.​


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds like I haven't missed much then, though Steely being alive is good news! Mr Drinky, offend somebody? I find that hard to believe!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back, Jacob!

What did you miss?

Your expertise came up when you were mentioned as a credible source in this thread:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19943-fujiyama-vs-kagekiyo

It was almost popcorn time in a few threads, but I'll let you discover them.

Steeley's back!

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19944-Roasting-a-Bear

Nobody's sold a Shig for $50.

Dave moved and is back in operation.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19549-Where-we-go-from-here

The rest is small stuff.

Rick


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm glad that Dave is back up and running. And I'd have been pretty pissed if I'd missed out on a $50 Shig. How is the Heiji treating you, Rick?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 6, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> How is the Heiji treating you, Rick?



Hasn't bit me, yet.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2014)

Don't cut avocados in hand, and you'll probably be fine (admittedly, I was doing it with a Konosuke Fujiyama, when it cut through the pit and into my thumb, but that Heiji is just as capable. I still have numbness in my left thumb, and it's been a few months, now).


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2014)

Good to see you back posting Jacob.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks, Dave! It feels good.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 7, 2014)

Dave Martell now has a full head of hair.
Marc4pto's lucky number is now 5.
Austin sold the forum to Ken Schwartz.
I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico. It was so easy, even a caveman could do it.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 7, 2014)

I wonder what would happen if Austin _did_ sell the forum to Ken. Might be fun!


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 7, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> I wonder what would happen if Austin _did_ sell the forum to Ken. Might be fun!




and that's why we missed you


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 7, 2014)

Ken says, "MmmmmmKay......I'm in charge now.....Mmmmmmmkay"


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Change was inevitable


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 7, 2014)

Marko and Devin have taken a break from knife making to plan world domination ala Pinky and the Brain (not sure which one is which yet)

Pete moved from his house and into his garage, seceded from the union, declared war and then immediately surrendered and filed a claim for international aid. He used all of the funds to purchase a bunch of grinding gear and now sleeps with a grinder under his pillow.

Knyfeknerd moved in on Mr. Drinky's turf while he was gone and offended the entire Scandinavian nation, however, Ole didn't get the joke until Chris was already gone and Sven is still figuring it out.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 7, 2014)

I could use a belt grinder, I should see about doing that international aid thang.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 7, 2014)

My name 









is Ken Schwartz. 











Today I'm going to show you 













the traditional way 











to polish a Japanese sword 















with a belt grinder. 











First, 















let me show you this picture I took 
























with an electrospectrum microscope 













under 500 times magnification 
















mmmkay.












Let's get started.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 7, 2014)

Bwahahahahahaha! Rick, you funny.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 7, 2014)

The traditional belt sander method is very traditional, indeed.


----------



## SameGuy (Oct 7, 2014)

As Knerd just pointed out, I haven't been around for a while. What'd I miss?


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 9, 2014)

DeepCSweede said:


> Marko and Devin have taken a break from knife making to plan world domination ala Pinky and the Brain (not sure which one is which yet)
> 
> Pete moved from his house and into his garage, seceded from the union, declared war and then immediately surrendered and filed a claim for international aid. He used all of the funds to purchase a bunch of grinding gear and now sleeps with a grinder under his pillow.
> 
> Knyfeknerd moved in on Mr. Drinky's turf while he was gone and offended the entire Scandinavian nation, however, Ole didn't get the joke until Chris was already gone and Sven is still figuring it out.



I can't believe I missed this, LOL!


----------

